# Greetings from Central Texas



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Welcome Dasher*

It's a never ending learning process, OK.

Professor Jose Rodrigues (Venezuela) has it worked out that somehow the bee venom enhances the human learning potential by promoting the willingness to 'take the risk.' It is a fascinating concept, if only his web site was not in Spanish. I heard him give his paper on this at the last Apimondia.

My wildest theory is that beekeeping is some kind of Karmic school where souls have to attend who are refusing to bring themsleves under the control of the system!

I have folks in Texas looking for a beekeeper near Abilene? Where are you?

I was Born in Texas myself, but live in Australia.

Beesource is a great place if you don't get lost in here.

Cheers,

John


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

about 50 years ago when I peeked into a hive that my first mentor had just popped the top I thought to myself... 'you could look and study what is going on in that little box your entire life and never know everything that is going on there'. I have heard beneford weaver make something like the same observation.

at this point I would suggest that beekeeping has never been easy... unless of course you were beekeeping from a significant and safe distance.

welcome aboard...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Gland to have you here!!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 100YD!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

